# So who else saw The Dark Knight?



## Ninja (Jul 18, 2008)

I caught the midnight showing. Heath Ledger was incredible, and I'm pulling for him to win a posthumous Oscar. I don't want to get too serious about a movie based on a comic book, but he really did an _exceptional_ job getting across the "duality" of the Joker - the funny, lighthearted, cheesy joke-cracking side and the tortured, troubled, sadistic aspect as well. 

I'm just gonna say it - that was the best acting performance I've ever seen. The hype is legit. 

Christian Bale and Gary Oldman were fantastic as usual, the plot was great, the dialogue was great, the effects were great, and there were lots of cool guns 

My only gripe is that they should have made Maggie Gyllenhaal look cuter. Or better yet, paid off the Scientologists so that Katie Holmes  could have played Rachel Dawes again


----------



## indago (Jul 20, 2008)

I think Michael Keaton was the better Batman so far, but I also think that Heath Ledger would have been a better Batman.


----------



## Manuel (Jul 20, 2008)

Seems to be a good movie, I'm reading positive feedback everywhere. Wanted to watch Hancock today, but maybe I will change my mind


----------



## Diuretic (Jul 20, 2008)

It's brilliant.  There is nothing of the comic book look about it.  The characters are complex and very well acted - all roles.  Excellent dialogue.  Terrific action and the violence depicted is certainly necessary to the plot.  This could be the best film I've ever seen.


----------



## Shogun (Jul 21, 2008)

Looking forward to seeing it.  I love the flawed hero character of batman.



I do still think Keaton was the best batman so far though.


----------



## Charles_Main (Jul 21, 2008)

Shogun said:


> Looking forward to seeing it.  I love the flawed hero character of batman.
> 
> 
> 
> I do still think Keaton was the best batman so far though.



Me 2.

Keaton was the best!!!!

"I'm batman!!!!"


----------



## Shogun (Jul 21, 2008)

I remember 89 when it came out.. jesus christ the merchandising was saturating.


----------



## JZcrayZ (Aug 10, 2008)

Dark Knight = Greatest Batman Movie to Date.

Okay well this and the '89 one are both good but this one is more true crime and is like turning a batman comic into a movie with a magic wand.


----------



## Inferno (Aug 16, 2008)

Dark Knight was the best of the Batman films. It is closer to the very old comics in it's treatment of the topic. Ledger was very good may get a nomination for supporting actor and not just because he is dead.


----------



## JZcrayZ (Aug 16, 2008)

Inferno said:


> Dark Knight was the best of the Batman films. It is closer to the very old comics in it's treatment of the topic. Ledger was very good may get a nomination for supporting actor and not just because he is dead.



I agree this was more like the early batman and the postcrisis 90's batman.


----------



## indago (Aug 18, 2008)

Shogun said:


> I remember 89 when it came out.. jesus christ the merchandising was saturating.



Famous line: *NICE OUTFIT*


----------



## Charles_Main (Aug 20, 2008)

Dark Night ruled. Best Batman Move yet for sure.


----------



## Abelian Sea (Aug 21, 2008)

I'm so glad they've started doing good Batman movies.

Tim Burtan's were cool, but they weren't "Batman" so much as "Tim Burtan's Batman," especially the second one.

The two after that I've done my best to forget. The Adam West TV-movie with the shark repellent bat-spray was better.

But with Batman Begins and the Dark Knight, it's like, "oh, look, it's actually _Batman_!" Dark and mad without being cheesey, with detective work, organized crime, and some psychological depth. Also, they don't have that toy-commercial sheen of the earlier movies.


----------



## KSigMason (Aug 21, 2008)

I had gone on opening night to see it.  I really enjoyed it.  I couldn't believe the job Heath Ledger (RIP) did; I couldn't tell it was him.

Tragically though I went home so depressed I beat up my mom and sister.  j/k.  You have to throw some jabs into the mix.


----------



## KSigMason (Aug 21, 2008)

JZcrayZ said:


> Dark Knight = Greatest Batman Movie to Date.
> 
> Okay well this and the '89 one are both good but this one is more true crime and is like turning a batman comic into a movie with a magic wand.


Any movie with the Joker has been really good.


----------



## AllieBaba (Aug 21, 2008)

Keaton was best, but I have a soft (very, very soft) spot for Val Kilmer since Willow, and the Ghost and the Darkness.....

Regarding Heath...let this be a warning to all those who aspire to act. Do not make the choice to die in every movie you act in, it seems to lead to death in real life.


----------



## strollingbones (Aug 28, 2008)

I have not seen  "Dark Knight".  Son saw "Pineapple Express" didnt care much for it.  Said not to waste the money.


----------



## dubtown (Nov 7, 2008)

I was looking around for Batman stuff online the other day and came accross this site. 

www . thedarkknightscore . com

This is a Special Collector's Edition of The Dark Knight Score and comes with 2 CDs, 50 minutes of unreleased music, 4 remixes (including remixes by Paul Van Dyk and The Crystal Method), and a 40 page book of stills and scenes from the movie (NOT a CD booklett, an ACTUAL book that would look good on a desk or coffee table)! 

There are only going to be 9,000 made worldwide, apparently. Hope you all enjoy it!


----------



## 8atman (Apr 18, 2011)

I think THE DARK KNIGHT was overrated. It definitely had some really cool stuff, but it was waaay too long because Nolan was trying to shoehorn in too much stuff. One scene basically rushes on to the next for 2 1/2 hours. I still liked it, but BATMAN BEGINS works much better as an overall film, IMO. I'm glad we're going to be getting another director's vision after the next film.


----------



## 8atman (Apr 18, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> Regarding Heath...let this be a warning to all those who aspire to act. Do not make the choice to die in every movie you act in, it seems to lead to death in real life.


The Joker didn't die in DARK KNIGHT, even though he tried to taunt Batman into killing him several times.


----------



## Dabs (May 13, 2011)

*I saw The Dark Knight and I must say, I wasn't impressed. I've seen better movies. Actually, it got rather boring. Truth be told, I liked Heath Ledger better when he played in Brokeback Mountain. I don't know how anyone else feels about that particular movie, but I think he did a kickass job. But I've never been a Batman fan~*


----------



## Grace (May 13, 2011)

I'm not much of a batman fan either, but Ledger did awesome in that flick. Hell, HE was the star of that movie!


----------



## masquerade (May 13, 2011)

Grace said:


> I'm not much of a batman fan either, but Ledger did awesome in that flick. Hell, HE was the star of that movie!



Agreed.

Strange how threads stick around forever on these message boards.


----------



## Grace (May 13, 2011)

masquerade said:


> Grace said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not much of a batman fan either, but Ledger did awesome in that flick. Hell, HE was the star of that movie!
> ...


It's sort of a blessing. I haven't really gone way back in the archived pages so seeing new threads not always politics is great for me, lol.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (May 13, 2011)

What the....just how much time do you have to have on your hands to find a 3 year old thread before you find something to comment on?


----------

